# New Rooster with Reverse Lacing??



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I got weak.... saw a photo of this rooster on craigslist and said, "I must have him! I have the perfect girl for him!" So here's Patroclus my new Serama rooster. I just have one question - what color is this?? I know it's lacing but it seems.... backwards.... I mean aren't they usually white feathers with black outlines not the other way 'round? Is there a word for this? Or have I found a freak chicken? 










Annnd while I was there I saw this strange little pullet and well.... her name is Deidamia now - DD for short. Also have no idea what she is. Ideas?


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I am not sure what color he is but he is gorgeous! The hen is a pretty little thing too!


----------



## SeramaMama (Aug 27, 2013)

I am new to chickens and Seramas, but I would have snatched up these two also  Cuties. I'm interested in the answers you receive.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I have to be strong when checking Craig's list, for that very reason! They are nice looking, hope someone identifies.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> I got weak.... saw a photo of this rooster on craigslist and said, "I must have him! I have the perfect girl for him!" So here's Patroclus my new Serama rooster. I just have one question - what color is this?? I know it's lacing but it seems.... backwards.... I mean aren't they usually white feathers with black outlines not the other way 'round? Is there a word for this? Or have I found a freak chicken?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..."lacing: Feathers appear traced around the edges with a contrasting color, such as black, blue, white or silver"...so I would construe to be a _black laced Seramo. _Not a freak, just rare. Almost as good.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh yeah, and could the pullet be _blue stippled_?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Awe, thanks everyone. I thought they were gorgeous too. I usually stay away from Craigslist but I was listing some of my extra roos and well.... why not check it while I'm there? 

I have been trying to look up the rooster's coloring. Nothing comes up with black laced, although that is a sensible name/guess. I don't know about the girl either. I've never seen a blue chicken so I don't know what the difference is between blue and gray? (Or if there is a difference?) I saw her mother who was the same color and she seems to have been a solid colored bird with a pattern on her body... like a partridge but her head was wrong for that. It was odd.


----------

